# April 2015 Book Count



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

1.34. The Absolutely True Diary of a Part -Time Indian by Sherman Alexie
2.35. I'll Be Seeing You by Suzanne Hayes and Loretta Nylan
3.36. Fast Track (Sisterhood Book 11) by Fern Michaels
4.37. Surprise Island (The Boxcar Children Graphic Novels Book 2) by Gertrude Chandler Warner
5.38. Pink & Green Is the New Black: Pink & Green book 3 (Pink & Green series 3) by Lisa Greenwald
6.39. Anxiety Cure For Anxiety, Fear, Panic & Techniques For Stress (2nd Edition, Depression Cure, Overcome Shyness...by Zac Dixon
7.40. Elastic Strength: A Neuroscience-Based Approach to Banded Resistance Training by Kasha Karrandi
8.41. Collateral Damage (Sisterhood Book 11) by Fern Michaels
9.42. The Calorie Myth: How to Eat More, Exercise Less, Lose Weight, and Live Better by Johnathan Bailor
10.43. DIY Protein Bars At Home: The Ultimate Guide To Easy, Homemade, And No Bake Energy Bars (Protein Diet, Protein Shake...) by Urban Cheapskate Mom


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

April 2015

1. Under the Dome (kindle) as of 4/1/15 on page 182
2. American Tabloid (DTB) as of 4/1/15 on page 65
3. The Enchanted (audiobook) began 4/1/15, completed 4/9/15, 272 pages read
4. Blood Song (audiobook) began 4/9/15, as of 4/30/15 on page 320, 320 pages read

Pages Read in April 2015:  592 
Books Read in April 2015:  1
Pages Read in 2015:  4342
Books Read in 2015: 12


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

58.1  The Dead Red Mystery Series, Book 1,2,3,4 by RP Dahlke, finished****
62.5  Midnight in Death (Novella) by J. D. Robb, finished****
63.6  Christmas With The MacRaes, Book 1,2,3, and Novella by Teresa Hill, finished***
64.7  Love Unexpected Book 1,2 by Delaney Diamond, finished****
66.9  Hot Pursuit, Stone Barrington Series, by Stuart Woods, finished****
67.10 The Playboy's Redemption, The MacKenzies Series Book 3, by Diana Fraser, finished****
68.11 The Serafina: Sin City Series Box Set Volume 1 (3 books) by Katie Reus, finished****
69.12 Holiday Justice, Justice Team Book 3, by Misty Evans/Adrienne Giodano, finished***
70.13 Just To Be With You, The Sullivans, by Bella Andre, finished****
71.14 Black Cypher Files, by Lisa Hughey, finished*****
74.17 Crooked Man, Tubby Dubonnet Series, by Tony Dunbar, finished***
75.18 Pretty Lives Ugly Truth, Books 1,2,3, finished****
76.19 City of Beads, Tubby Dubonnet Series, by Tony Dunbar, finished***
77.20 Trick Question, Tubby Dubonnet Series, by Tony Dunbar, finished***
78.21 Shelter From the Storm, Tubby Dubonnet Series, by Tony Dunbar,
79.22 Snowbound by Blake Crouch, finished*****
80.23 Rip Tides, Lei Crime Series Book 9, by Toby Neal, finished*****
81.24 Saddle Road, Lei Crime Kindle Worlds Novella, by J.L.Oakley, finished****
82.25 The Shell Keeper Lei Crime KindleWorld Novella, by Christine Nolfi, finished****
83.26 Half Moon Girls, Lei Crime KindleWorld Novella, by Corinne O'Flynn, finished****
84.27 To Protect, Serve and Betray by Leila Lacey, finished*****
G


----------

